# Possible Competition In Florida?



## Vishal (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello my name is Vishal Harpalani and I would like to host a competition in Florida the events I would definitly have are
-3x3
2x2
Magic
Master magic
Clock
3x3 fewest moves
3x3 with feet
4x4

If there is anything else you want we could make a 2 day competition I want to give money prizes because of this I think more people will come depends how many more events people want and how much people are willing to spend I could get some sponsors if needed I think I could get a nice hotel 4 star for 100 a night I am willing to put up a few hundred of my own if needed and if anyone would like to come please say so I have talked to Bob Burton and he or Chris might be able to come if we could get like 100 people first place on all events should get 100 dollars January of Febuary would be a god tins to have this. Thank you for your time 
Vishal


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 17, 2010)

I Might be able to make it, Do you have any idea of when it is going to be?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

hi vishal, btw im henry cohen


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

I would probably be able to come. Once again what do you think the time frame will be? A two day competition would be kind of hard to make though. And I'm not sure how much of a in depth thought this is, but where do you think the competition would be? A competition in Florida would be awesome though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 17, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Hello my name is Vishal Harpalani and I would like to host a competition in Florida the events I would definitly have are
> -3x3
> 2x2
> Magic
> ...


 
I seriously doubt it, unless the prizes are big enough to pay for a greyhound ticket for someone who knows they will win.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 17, 2010)

*Time frame*

I could be any time in January what ever is best for you guys if you guys want 2-7 it will have to be a 2 day comp on a Saturday sorry forgot to say it will be in palm beach gardens or around there


----------



## JackJ (Oct 17, 2010)

Where in Florida? If it was in the northern part of Florida, my cousin might go, not me.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 17, 2010)

I would have to make it two days and then I could have every event if you guys wanted that wouldn't be a problem just need enough people wanting to come. I also thought that I could charge 10 dollars for entry and then 3 for each additional event event so if we got 50 people for 3x3 or another way if people have suggestions if we could get like 100 people the prize for 3x3 first place would be 150 first 100 second and 50 third and medals and certificates


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, the only suggestion I could add to the event list is 3x3 OH.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 17, 2010)

One handed would be great


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

A competition in Orlando or Tampa would be more ideal for me. More people would probably show up. Also a beach in the winter may not draw as many people in as a major theme park would. Let me know what you think.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 17, 2010)

I can easily secure an excellent venue here at Full Sail with a big auditorium, lots of nearby fast food, easy access to an airport, nearby hotels, etc.. I have a club with 2 dedicated members who may help judge, so my problem right now is staffing a competition team. If we can all combine forces, I can secure the venue here and we can get a Florida competition going quite easily. I've already sent a PM to Vishal, but I wanted to post here in case others are able to provide staff for judging. I am thinking of a time frame of January or February for this competition, same as Vishal.

Chris

P.S. The events should depend on the amount of staff available to help. If there is a small group of judges and staff then I completely agree with Vishal's event suggestions. With more staff and volunteers *cough**hint**cough* we can hold more events.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> P.S. The events should depend on the amount of staff available to help. If there is a small group of judges and staff then I completely agree with Vishal's event suggestions. With more staff and volunteers *cough**hint**cough* we can hold more events.


 
Use potential events on the registration form.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

>My face when reading this thread

After football season: Check
Potentially perfect location: Check
People who can make it happen: Check


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2010)

chris when the hell did you move to florida?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I want to go , I might be able to, but not if its two days.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 18, 2010)

*1 day or 2*

I have decided on just one day because people can't come if it's two days


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Vishal said:


> I have decided on just one day because people can't come if it's two days


 
Hooray! I will ask my mom when she is in a good mood


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 18, 2010)

Vishal said:


> I have decided on just one day because people can't come if it's two days



Thanks a lot! I'll probably be able to go now.


----------



## KYLOL (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I can make it. January or February works.


----------



## jsh33 (Oct 18, 2010)

Me (Joshua), My Dad, Jay, and three of my siblings will compete
My Dad and my Sister will probably only compete in 3x3 and said they will help judge in everything else.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, if I can get some Georgia cubers to come with me and split the cost of gas, I'll be there 100%.

If not, maybe 20% chance of going.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in Tampa right now, going to USF, but my family lives in Fort Lauderdale.
I am going to try to make an excuse to go visit them during the competition date, so that I can go compete.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 18, 2010)

*2 day*

On the 17th of Jan there is a day of from school not sure about businesses though and we could do a two day comp if that is still hard for people to do a 2 day event I will keep it one day the reason i want 2 day is that there are not so many, it attracts more people and we can have more events


----------



## Bryan (Oct 18, 2010)

Vishal said:


> the reason i want 2 day is that there are not so many, it attracts more people and we can have more events


 
Don't try to organize a 2-day competition as the first competition you organize.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris, when you say, "Full Sail", where exactly are you referring to because there seems to be more than one in Florida?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 friends who graduated from Full Sail in Orlando, the past 4 years. One did some work for MTV and a VH1 show, and now works for an Ad/Marketing agency, I believe. The other is trying really hard to become something in NY.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 18, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Chris, when you say, "Full Sail", where exactly are you referring to because there seems to be more than one in Florida?


 
He means the one near Orlando


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 18, 2010)

If the competition takes place in Orlando then I will DEFINITELY be able to go. (100%) :tu


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 18, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hmmmm, if I can get some Georgia cubers to come with me and split the cost of gas, I'll be there 100%.
> 
> If not, maybe 20% chance of going.


 

Might be able to make it depending on when/where it is.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 18, 2010)

What is a better day for you guys 15 of Jan which is not the best for me it's possible but hard and Febuary the 19 which is much better for me


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Vishal said:


> What is a better day for you guys 15 of Jan which is not the best for me it's possible but hard and Febuary the 19 which is much better for me


 
Both are good for me, but if its in feburary, then I can go for up to 3 days, but 1-2 preferred


----------



## Vishal (Oct 19, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Both are good for me, but if its in feburary, then I can go for up to 3 days, but 1-2 preferred


 
Bigbee99 the comp will only be one day because it Will be to hard to make a huge event.


----------



## Vishal (Oct 19, 2010)

If anyone is willing to scramble or judge please let me know


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Vishal said:


> If anyone is willing to scramble or judge please let me know


 
I'm fine with ti being one day, trust me on this, I just meant that two days was do able for me. I am willing to judge, but im not really good at scrambling.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 19, 2010)

If you add enough rounds of OH I will go <3


----------



## Vishal (Oct 19, 2010)

Bigbee99 it would be great if you could judge and a small kitten we will probobably only have one round


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 19, 2010)

As long as I meet the eligibility requirements, I am willing to judge for all events except for 3x3 and 2x2 because I want to compete in those events. I am willing to scramble for the following:
3x3 fewest moves
3x3 with feet
4x4


----------



## Bryan (Oct 19, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> As long as I meet the eligibility requirements, I am willing to judge for all events except for 3x3 and 2x2 because I want to compete in those events. I am willing to scramble for the following:
> 3x3 fewest moves
> 3x3 with feet
> 4x4


 
You can judge in events you compete in.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> You can judge in events you compete in.


 
How? Please, this would be my first comp, so how can you judge and compete? If this is the case than I am willing to judge in those events as well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 19, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> How? Please, this would be my first comp, so how can you judge and compete? If this is the case than I am willing to judge in those events as well.


 
Judges compete in their events ahead of time.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 19, 2010)

Everybody please stay patient while Vishal and I try to work out details. We'll have more detailed information in probably a week or so.

Chris


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, I can't wait


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 31, 2010)

Any updates on this comp?


----------



## Vishal (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone me and Chris have worked some stuff out and Chris has talked to full sail university where the competition will be held which is in winter park Florida which is close to Orlando(kids this is an excuse to get your parents to make the trip) we are in the process of find a hotel for competitors to stay at and getting a discount price for it the competition should be on a saturday in mid febuary to mid march we will know the exact date mid January the events that will be held
2-4 cubes definitely and probably 5x5 also definitely both magics probably clock and definitley blindfolded and one handed If anyone has questions send me a or Chris a message this competition will definitly happen just not sure of the exact date. Regestration should be 20 dollars and because of this we will give out medals and maybe trophies.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 2, 2010)

We also need probably 2-3 more scramblers because hopefully the school will provide judges


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 2, 2010)

I hope I can go, but I most likely can only go in Feburary


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

So I didn't see you mention this. Is the competition still going to be 1 day? If you guys are looking into hotels then I don't think this is the case. I probably won't be able to go if it is 2 days. I really hope it is still 1 day


----------



## Vishal (Nov 2, 2010)

It is one day but some people like me need to stay at hotels for one night


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 2, 2010)

Vishal said:


> *It is one day* but some people like me need to stay at hotels for one night



YES!!!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

Might be able to go. Depends... Maybe I can take a few days off school and chill around down there for a week or something.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 3, 2010)

This is awesome. I was gonna make a trip to visit my parents in Ft. Lauderdale to go to the competition. But now, you changed it to Orlando, and I'm in Tampa at USF. This makes the trip about 3 hours shorter. Sweet!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 3, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> So I didn't see you mention this. Is the competition still going to be 1 day? If you guys are looking into hotels then I don't think this is the case. I probably won't be able to go if it is 2 days. I really hope it is still 1 day


 
What's wrong with 2-day competitions? Can't you just go to one of the days?


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> What's wrong with 2-day competitions? Can't you just go to one of the days?



Well, I would like to see this competition throughout it's entire. Since this is going to be my first competition I don't want to say, I participated in half a competition.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 3, 2010)

My vision isn't that great, but I still don't see the need for a second day.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 8, 2010)

It's one day but we will have one in palm beach in the summer is probably June and that will be two days and we should have lots of events and nice prizes


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 25, 2010)

Bump.
Any updates on the specific date and time of the competition? The sooner the better


----------



## imaghost (Nov 26, 2010)

First I have seen of this... I can definitely go if it happens to be in Orlando, I live in the space coast region which is just east of there. 

I have never been to a competition and people keep telling me to go. I don't have the money to travel and this happens to be right around where I live.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome! lol First I've seen of this. Vishal, if I get the chance to go, I'll def help judge and/or scramble. I have a friend who will probably compete as well.


----------



## Vishal (Nov 26, 2010)

Just an update for you guys it will be in febuary or march we are to sure because the venue can only give us a date in January we are hoping for feb 19 because it is a long weekend for me and I think others if not maybe spring break.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 30, 2010)

any new updates?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Just an update for you guys it will be in febuary or march we are to sure because the venue can only give us a date in January we are hoping for feb 19 because it is a long weekend for me and I think others if not maybe spring break.


 
Sorry, but from what I could tell, this says that you want it in February or March, but you could only get January, or during spring break. Is this what it meant?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Just an update for you guys it will be in febuary or march we are to sure because the venue can only give us a date in January we are hoping for feb 19 because it is a long weekend for me and I think others if not maybe spring break.


 
Sorry, but from what I could tell, this says that you want it in February or March, but you could only get January, or during spring break. Is this what it meant?


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 6, 2011)

*Competition in Florida?*

Hey, a few months ago I saw a thread about there being a possible comp around Orlando towards the end of February, any new news about it? I looked and I found the original thread, but it was closed for some reason. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey i live maryland and I heard about it. if there is one i think i may be coming


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 6, 2011)

The Full Sail competition is still fairly definite, but I'm still trying to find a date to hold it. After Vishal and I discuss the matter further, one of us will make an announcement in this thread, which has been re-opened.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 6, 2011)

Man....If I could make it I would definately go. Finding a place to stay would be no problem since I have family on both the east coast and the west coast.


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> The Full Sail competition is still fairly definite, but I'm still trying to find a date to hold it. After Vishal and I discuss the matter further, one of us will make an announcement in this thread, which has been re-opened.


 
Ok, thanks Chris. I just hadn't heard anything so I was wondering.


----------



## Feanaro (Jan 18, 2011)

I would certainly go and I will volunteer as a judge/scrambler. I need to get some competition practice in before Thailand


----------



## Maniac (Jan 30, 2011)

I could go if it's in Full Sail. I would volunteer as a judge for many events and I could scramble some that I'm not competing in like 3BLD. I hope this is carried through with.


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 17, 2011)

So, still no update I'm guessing?


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 17, 2011)

We're finalizing the details  No announcement yet, but there will be lots of information on the when and where in the very near future.


----------



## cubekid57 (Feb 17, 2011)

This is great! Hopefully, I will be able to attend


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 17, 2011)

Megaminx would be great


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 21, 2011)

Full Sail Spring Open 2011 is officially announced. Please move all discussion about the event to the new official thread.


----------

